# Extreme tortoise temperatures



## Kyle gempler (Sep 28, 2019)

I have a California desert tortoise and I live in an area with extreme temperatures that reach 118 degrees Fahrenheit daily. At what point do I bring him inside? How hot is to hot? Also should I make him a warmer habitat for the winter with heat lamps or something or is he ok in his burrow with temps often reaching 40 degrees Fahrenheit . 

Thanks for your support,

Kyle and my tortoise Bennett.


----------



## Millerlite (Sep 28, 2019)

Ca desert tortoises hibernate and you can let him do so if you feel comfy. The extreme temps can be delt with by a good enclosure design. Providing layers if shade in areas, a burrow is def good as they naturally burrow down. Most will make a burrow that has supports and even access over a naturally dug one that can collapse. The burrow is pretty key to hot days and cool winter as underground stay fairly steady. Flooding and rain is something to also think about. If you have a burrow and it rains gotta be careful with flooding, in the wild they will actually have the burrow go up a little and have a air bubble at the bottom, set not recommended and I like to keep my burrows dry and flood free. I do this by using tarps during winter on some. Or have burrows built on higher ground. Others can probably give you advice too, there are many ways to solve the extremes. I'm lucky I live in CA but moderate temps. 

Kyle


----------



## Kyle gempler (Sep 28, 2019)

Millerlite said:


> Ca desert tortoises hibernate and you can let him do so if you feel comfy. The extreme temps can be delt with by a good enclosure design. Providing layers if shade in areas, a burrow is def good as they naturally burrow down. Most will make a burrow that has supports and even access over a naturally dug one that can collapse. The burrow is pretty key to hot days and cool winter as underground stay fairly steady. Flooding and rain is something to also think about. If you have a burrow and it rains gotta be careful with flooding, in the wild they will actually have the burrow go up a little and have a air bubble at the bottom, set not recommended and I like to keep my burrows dry and flood free. I do this by using tarps during winter on some. Or have burrows built on higher ground. Others can probably give you advice too, there are many ways to solve the extremes. I'm lucky I live in CA but moderate temps.
> 
> Kyle



Thank you so much Millerlite it’s greatly appreciated


----------



## Anilasor (Oct 15, 2019)

I live in Phoenix AZ and have a desert tortoise, during the winter months when temps drop to the low 50's I bring him inside the house. I put him in a cardboard box filled with hay. He lays there and sleeps from November thru late March, I take him out every 4-6 weeks and soak him in warm water to keep him hydrated. My tortoise is not very big though. His name is Phillip :-D


----------

